# Tissot Prs516, Genuine?



## Julian Beech (Feb 14, 2012)

I recently bought a used Tissot

How can I tell if it's genuine?

many thanks


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I have to say that the sub-dial spacing doesn't look right to me and the date window might be in the wrong place, it may be worth comparing photos of the same model from a reputable on-line dealer online...


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

The back also doesn't look stamped up as deep as it should be, but compare it to other pics as I've never really had one to compare it to.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree with Mike, I looked at a lot Tissot's for a long time before buying one 1, and I seem to remember that usually the sub dials touched or cut through the hour markers and not look so clustered in the middle.

Sound advice above about checking with a reputable online company's pic's.

Good luck :fox:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Your best bet to tell if it's genuine is take it to a Tissot AD and ask, although they might take it off you and destroy it. Or is that just Rolex?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Courtesy of a famous on-line dealer, I think it should look like this.... check the date window..


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

and the top pusher, and the chrono spacing isn't touching the hour markers...


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

No markers on the sub dials in the proper version either, unless that's the light.

However, didn't Tissot do several different versions of these over the years? Is it just an older version? The bracelet looks pretty solid and original.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

it said:


> However, didn't Tissot do several different versions of these over the years? Is it just an older version?


To be honest I've seen a lot "better" or more accurate Tissot fakes than this one. The sub dial spacing is the biggest give-away, as although Tissot have made various models, they have all used standard ETA quartz movements and the spacings are all similar.. I suspect this is just one of the many Chinese quartz fakes of Tissot that are around.....


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's mine, albeit a different colour.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks okay to me, there are some excellent copies of these watches that only when you open them up you know. Some articles on you tube. Boxed with paper work but fake.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

For me the date window is a give away it's where it is due to the movement being tiny I would imagine take the back off and that should confirm things


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Is it an ETA G10?


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I agree that the safest bet is to take it to a Tissot AD and have it confirmed. Best way.


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> I agree that the safest bet is to take it to a Tissot AD and have it confirmed. Best way.


If he takes it to an AD and they say its a fake, would they return the watch to him or do they destroy it? I seem to recall this happening to someone once because they are allowed to confiscate it or am I just remembering things differently?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.kanarylux...techymeter.html

Date is same position.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Haggis said:


> http://www.kanarylux...techymeter.html
> 
> Date is same position.


Not in the same position as the OP's one though.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

artistmike said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.kanarylux...techymeter.html
> ...


okay its a fake.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Haggis said:


> artistmike said:
> 
> 
> > Haggis said:
> ...


I thinks it's a dud to , I would like to see the back of the real one as i'm sure that the steering wheel logo would be embossed into the case and not just etched on like the OP's one ?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Bummer.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Technium said:


> Drum2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that the safest bet is to take it to a Tissot AD and have it confirmed. Best way.
> ...


I've heard various yes and no stories about whether they will confiscate it or not. Perhaps take it to a trusted watchmaker and have them verify it.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

One more observation comparing it to my watch.

The knurling on the crown on my watch is much finer (closer together) than on yours, plus on mine there is a crescent shaped recess on the case underneath the crown to allow you to get a fingernail in to pull the crown out.


----------



## Julian Beech (Feb 14, 2012)

Many thanks everyone

I've returned it to the seller and been refunded

So I'm looking again for a genuine one


----------



## Julian Beech (Feb 14, 2012)

Does this look genuine?

many thanks


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Where are you buying these from that you have to question their provenance, and how cheap are you getting them? A new one can be had for about Â£250


----------



## Julian Beech (Feb 14, 2012)

somewhere my meager wages allows me to buy a tissot


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Well that one certainly seems to look the part,  Though without close inspection it would be difficult to be be sure, especially as many in the Tissot range are subject to being faked. You might be OK with that one though hopefully, it's certainly much, much more likely than the last one ...


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

This wasn't the one you originally bought was it?

191122751682

If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## Julian Beech (Feb 14, 2012)

I originally bought one on eBay from a guy in Manchester who told me he'd bought it at dubai airport

This one is from a guy who has over 600 positive feedback, including a few watches


----------



## Julian Beech (Feb 14, 2012)

It's alive Jim - just as a matter of interest, where sells these for Â£250?

Thanks


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Julian Beech said:


> It's alive Jim - just as a matter of interest, where sells these for Â£250?
> 
> Thanks


A quick look shows a few on the bay and a quick google search throws up various outlets. I can't speak for any of them though. It is a quartz isn't it?

At least this one looks right :thumbup:


----------



## Julian Beech (Feb 14, 2012)

it's quartz yes, can't afford mechanical unfortunately

I'm wary about the bay now


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Julian Beech said:


> it's quartz yes, can't afford mechanical unfortunately
> 
> I'm wary about the bay now


I've bought loads of watches from the bay and only had one bad experience with an old Fortis that was bodged together with a duff movement. It was very quickly resolved so no harm done.

The thing with ebay is, do all your research first so you know the watch inside out, and then buy the seller not the watch. Ask loads of questions and if they don't have answers or don't bother replying, give it a miss. Check for receipts, where it was bought, ask for pics of manuals/warranty card, etc.

A genuine seller will more often than not be happy to help, dodgy geezers less so. There's also loads of info out there about spotting fakes so you can pick up tell-tale signs pretty quickly.

Here's to many years of successful watch hunting :thumbup:


----------



## Julian Beech (Feb 14, 2012)

many thanks it'salivejim , I'll keep looking


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, it all depends on what you expect from a Tissot, this is the movement of on of there gents quartz wrist watches, three hand watch with a date, I was given it to repair , Tissot has gone down in my estimation, just another cheap runn of the mill watch.


----------

